# CT plow drivers needed!!!



## GLLLC (Jan 13, 2004)

Looking for experienced Snow Plow Drivers in the central CT area.

We are hiring experienced snow plow drivers now for this upcoming Winter Season. Running state of the art equipment. Salting experience is a plus, Competitive hourly pay!

+Must have a clean driving record
+Must be available 24/7 during storms
+Must be dependable
+Must be Conscientious, safe, and efficient at completing assigned work
+Must have 3 years of previous commercial experience using plow truck and or salter
pm me if your interested


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

see now I dont understand this employment logic.

You have expectations that this chap you want to hire be ready, willing and able to show up 24/7 in case of an event, be johnny on the spot, rush rush grab is gear and show up to work!

But want to pay him hourly??

So if it doesn't snow he doesn't get paid?

Can he have another job? No, he has to be available 24/7.
Vacations? No.

But no compensation?

And people wonder where "all the good help" in this industry is?

Walmart, with steady employment.


----------



## GLLLC (Jan 13, 2004)

First of all, you have nothing better to do in Alaska then worry about posts from CT? But just to put you in your place, many of my employees have other jobs, such as concrete ready mix drivers, Lewis tree service employees, land surveyors, etc... who don't work when it snows and are available. Also my brother is a doctor and does not get paid to be on call rotation. As far as 24/7 goes, some people probobly such as yourself, are lazy and dont want to get up at 2am, but would plow at 2pm because it's convenient for them. And that does not work in the snow industry. As you are apparently unaware, it can snow at any time, and thats why employees need to be ready at any time and are paid a high hourly wage to do so when it does snow. So my suggestion to you is to go work at Walmart where you will be paid minimum wage and have set hours for your convenience.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

GLLLC;1658086 said:


> First of all, you have nothing better to do in Alaska then worry about posts from CT? But just to put you in your place, many of my employees have other jobs, such as concrete ready mix drivers, Lewis tree service employees, land surveyors, etc... who don't work when it snows and are available. Also my brother is a doctor and does not get paid to be on call rotation. As far as 24/7 goes, some people probobly such as yourself, are lazy and dont want to get up at 2am, but would plow at 2pm because it's convenient for them. And that does not work in the snow industry. As you are apparently unaware, it can snow at any time, and thats why employees need to be ready at any time and are paid a high hourly wage to do so when it does snow. So my suggestion to you is to go work at Walmart where you will be paid minimum wage and have set hours for your convenience.


I worked as a snow contractor and ran my own business in ct for years. Still have family in CT, and regularly consult on pricing for large snow contracts and equipment purchases as I still have colleagues and a partner there who call me all the time, even tho I am no longer involved in day to day operations. 
Doctors get paid quite a salary with benefits to match and are on a rotational on call status, and there for aren't on call 24/7 , for example, for the entire winter.
My father was a doctor (in Connecticut) for 40 years.

Polish your boot, before you stick it in your mouth.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

GLLLC;1658086 said:


> First of all, you have nothing better to do in Alaska then worry about posts from CT? But just to put you in your place, many of my employees have other jobs, such as concrete ready mix drivers, Lewis tree service employees, land surveyors, etc... who don't work when it snows and are available. Also my brother is a doctor and does not get paid to be on call rotation. As far as 24/7 goes, some people probobly such as yourself, are lazy and dont want to get up at 2am, but would plow at 2pm because it's convenient for them. And that does not work in the snow industry. As you are apparently unaware, it can snow at any time, and thats why employees need to be ready at any time and are paid a high hourly wage to do so when it does snow. So my suggestion to you is to go work at Walmart where you will be paid minimum wage and have set hours for your convenience.


Oh and for the record , how does someone work another job AND be available 24/7?
Guess that's BOTH feet in your mouth, huh?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Not taking sides here, but he said available 24/7 during storms. The employees that hold other jobs are more than likely not surveying or cutting trees during a snow storm.


----------

